
Ask HN: Developer Happiness Survey - fecak
Those that know me here probably know that I mostly write about tech career, recruiting and hiring topics, mostly tied to software developers. I&#x27;m currently conducting some research for an article I&#x27;m hoping to write about developer happiness (career&#x2F;job satisfaction), and I&#x27;ve developed a short survey of 21 multiple choice and true&#x2F;false questions to test some of my theories. Only takes a couple minutes.<p>I&#x27;d appreciate any developers willing to answer the questions, and I&#x27;ll post the article and results when completed. Thanks to anyone open to helping.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveygizmo.com&#x2F;s3&#x2F;2567906&#x2F;Developer-Happiness-Survey
======
abstractspoon
Done

